# Success stories after multiple failed IVF ?



## Bepaisley

Hello all, I used to post here a lot when I was going through my IUIs and first few IVFs. I connected with so many people that were going through the same things, but slowly they all became pregnant and I was kinda left alone. SOO happy for them but I guess I decided to get off the boards for awhile after my second cycle failed. Just looking for success stories on the third..fourth...etc try...think it would give a lot of desperate people hope. I was looking at the success stories thread starting at the end and the few pages i went through had success on the their first try and I just felt discouraged again. Would love to hear some success stories after multiple tries. Honestly feel like it will never happen and would feel more encouraged to find people that relate, as I'm sure some others would as well.


----------



## blondemop

Hi Bepaisley,
I think I remember you from an older thread. 
I just wanted to say that I know exactly how you feel. I used to read through the IVF success threads too, and I would get so discouraged after seeing all the BFPs from the first and second try. But I am now a success story after multiple failed attempts.
Short story - BPF on the first try, ended in miscarriage, I did not get another BFP until round #6.5.
Long story-I did have success after my first try, but that ended in a miscarriage. I figured it would just work for me again... WRONG. I went through 2 fresh cycles, a frozen cycle, another fresh cycle - all BFN. tried for another frozen cycle with 2 frozen embies we had done PGD with, but my lining didn't respond to the meds so that was cancelled. My ER couldn't figure out why i was not getting pregnant. He was as frustrated as I was. We decided to do another fresh cycle just to get more embies to send for PGD. We were not planning on doing transfer but after my egg retrieval, my RE said my lining was great and he didn't want to waste it. So in the same cycle (#6.5) we transferred my 2 PGD'ed embies. I am now about 12 weeks pregnant with twins.
Believe me, I know how miserable and heart breaking this process can be. I know how it feels to think it will never happen. Hang in there. It can happen. Even after several failed tries.


----------



## Bepaisley

Thank u so much for responding. Stories like yours def give me hope. We are actually in the process of waiting on CCS test results and the wait has been really tough on my mind. I really hope I can follow up with some normal embryos to transfer and a BFP. Congrats on ur hard fought BFP. So happy for you and really wish you a happy, healthy 9 months and easy delivery! I hope all these dark days are behind u :)


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Bepaisley, I remember you from when I had ivf last year. How r u doing hunni? I'm sorry I cant give you a success story yet as I have only had 4 more losses since then (5 in total). But I am planning on doing a FET sometime soon when my lining decides it's going to thicken! I hope the last poster has given you some positivity xx


----------



## Bepaisley

Sorry Donna, hope this is the one for u, best of luck! I will be having a frozen transfer too this round if I have normal embryos. I rem u from before also, our journeys are longer than others but hopefully we will all be blessed soon enough!


----------



## PositiveUs

Donna210369 said:


> Hi Bepaisley, I remember you from when I had ivf last year. How r u doing hunni? I'm sorry I cant give you a success story yet as I have only had 4 more losses since then (5 in total). But I am planning on doing a FET sometime soon when my lining decides it's going to thicken! I hope the last poster has given you some positivity xx

Have you gotten testing done for antilipid antibodies, and all those other tests that test for multiple mc???


----------



## africaqueen

In 2010 my dh and i lost 2 babies and i lost both tubes due to ectopics. We have since had 2 failed IVF cycles. I also have very low ovarian reserve. We are praying we are 3rd time lucky as its getting exhausting now :(
Good luck to us all and i pray we get our miracles soon xxx


----------



## Bepaisley

africaqueen said:


> In 2010 my dh and i lost 2 babies and i lost both tubes due to ectopics. We have since had 2 failed IVF cycles. I also have very low ovarian reserve. We are praying we are 3rd time lucky as its getting exhausting now :(
> Good luck to us all and i pray we get our miracles soon xxx

so sorry to hear that! are you cycling now? im just waiting on AF to start, its day 38 now and im getting really anxious! i'm usually delayed to 32-34 days after IVF but i dont know why its taking so long this time!
i know what you mean about it being exhausting...mentally exhausting more than anything!


----------

